# Ray Dionaldo Promoted to Tuhon in Sayoc-Kali!!!



## Guro Harold (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I have just been informed and I am pleased to announce that Grand-Tuhon Christopher Sayoc of Sayoc-Kali has promoted Master Ray Dionaldo to the rank of Tuhon.

Along with this promotion, Tuhon Ray Dionaldo and Tuhon Felix Cortes have also been tapped to lead Sayoc Fighting Systems.  Both the promotion and the appointments took place this last week in England.

Sayoc Fighting Systems, which will have its public unveiling soon, has been under development for the last several years.

Guro Ray, founder of Filipino Combat Systems, has over twenty years of martial arts experience.   He holds numerous ranks and was also a personal student of numerous high ranking FMA instructors, including the late Grand Master Remy A. Presas.  He was also one of the first to produce aluminum knife and sword trainers.

The announcement concerning his promotion to Tuhon can be viewed at:

http://sayoc.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=1&t=509&

Congratulations again Tuhon Ray!!!

Guro Harold Evans
Full Instructor and NC State Representative Ray Dionaldo's FCS-Kali


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 11, 2003)

Cool! :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the Updates Harold!

And Congratulations to Guro Ray :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2003)

Out of curiousity, how many Tuhons are there in the system?


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 12, 2003)

From looking at the Sayoc website and from talking with Ray, I think that there are only a totlal of five Tuhons now:

Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc Jr
Rafael Kayanan ("SunHelmet" on MT)
Tom Kier

New
-----
Ray Dionaldo
Felix Cortes

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Rocky (Dec 12, 2003)

Although I haven't done any of the system I have veiwed it and was quite impressed.



Keep up the good work


Rocky


----------

